# Picked up a jar today



## LC (Nov 15, 2009)

Picked up this half gallon wax sealer this afternoon. Looks like it is embossed F. C. G. CO . on the bottom . Is this a rather common jar ? First of these I have ever came up with before .


----------



## LC (Nov 15, 2009)

And the bottom .


----------



## dave3950 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

 Your wax sealer is relatively common, also base embossed jars don't normally bring much.  Your jar is worth about $10 - $15  Looks like it has lots of whittle and bubbles,
 nice looking jar.
 Dave


----------



## LC (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Dave , being it was only embossed on the bottom , I did not figure it would be worth much of anything . I was more i nterested in how common or uncommon it was . Thanks again , Lou


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello Louis,

 I looked up F.C.G. Co and got surprised:

 "F.C.C.CO..............mis-reading of "F.C.G.CO.", below. The "G" is often embossed to appear more like a "C".
 F.C.G.C...............Falls City Glass Company, Louisville, KY (1884-1892)
 F.C.G.CO..............Falls City Glass Company, Louisville, KY (1884-1892). This factory made a wide variety of bottles and jars. The FCGCO initials are found on fruit jars, pickle bottles, hock wines, coffin flasks, blob beers, peppersauces, olive oils, worcestershire sauce bottles, shoe polish bottles, etc. Their product most well-known to glass collectors is the cobalt blue wax sealer fruit jar which is extremely scarce. This plant was located in the Portland neighborhood of Louisville."  Found here.

 I would'a thunk wax sealers would've been a thing of the past in 1884. I'm not a fruit jar guy so much, I really don't know the years of use of the wax sealer. I always assumed they predated the ground top jars. There I go assuming again. Will someone wize me up...


----------



## coreya (Nov 17, 2009)

do you have a better picture of the base, are there any lines on the base. Looked it up in the red book but didnt see anything exactly like yours, a picture would help. Nice jar the 1/2 gal with cicular embossing goes for 8-10 not sure about yours


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 17, 2009)

The last wax sealer was the Ball Standard and was machine made.


----------



## LC (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for your effort surfaceone , thats a good bit of info , and much appreciated .

 coreya, do not have a better pic for you , there is no lines on it though .

 coboltmoon , you are right as for the Ball being the last one made , or at least that was always my understanding of them .


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello again Louis,

 Went back to the well again and found a profile of Louisville Glass Houses. Falls City's profile starts on page 4. Wish I had a Joseph Goldbach / Porpoise Oil Dressing / Louisville, KY.


----------



## LC (Nov 18, 2009)

I found the reading quite interesting , thanks for the follow up .


----------



## DavidW (Jun 4, 2020)

I know this is an old thread from nearly 11 years ago, but wanted to update the URL for my webpage about the Falls City Glass Company. The link that "surfaceone" supplied in his post from Nov. 17, 2009 is now "dead". Here is the current URL for that page: https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/falls-city-glass-company/ 
Thank you!


----------

